# Mozart Complete String Quartets Recordings



## starthrower

There are a number of competitively priced sets available. Which are your favorites?

Talich
Italiano
Leipziger
Hagen

Any others that feature the best performances and sound?


----------



## starthrower

No Mozart fans here listen to the quartets? I've been listening the Quatuor Mosaiques on YouTube. They recorded 14-23. But I don't think there's anything in print.


----------



## Rmathuln

All of the listed sets are very good.
I tend to favor the Quartetto Italiano, but mostly because I have known that set the longest.
Problem is none of the 5 listed are very competitive in the mature quartets (14-23).
To get one of these 5 and miss out on the Alban Berg and Juilliard recordings altogether would be to miss the magic in Mozart's works of genius.
I would put one of the ABQ sets at the top (Warner/EMI probably) and only bother with one of these five if you are willing to buy 2 sets in order to have the earlier works, which you will likely very seldomly listen toanyway.


----------



## starthrower

Yeah, I've thought of getting the ABQ on Warner which is very cheap. But their sound is a bit harsh to my ears. The Leipzig Quartet on MD&G label sound very good.


----------



## Triplets

I have the Leipzig and the Quartetto Italiano. I also have a Guarneri set that I haven’t listened to in a while


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm quite happy with the Hagen box! I can't remember how I came to choose that recording though. When it comes to quartet recordings, I always notice the reverb and don't want it too overwhelming. The Hagens have a nice balance and I think they do the music justice with a classical and objective interpretation.


----------



## starthrower

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> When it comes to quartet recordings, I always notice the reverb and don't want it too overwhelming.


I agree! It's hard to tell listening on my computer speakers.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

starthrower said:


> I agree! It's hard to tell listening on my computer speakers.


You should get an audio interface and studio monitors with sub!


----------



## starthrower

I just got a smart TV and soundbar with sub, but my wifi modem is too far away so the audio breaks up.


----------



## KenOC

starthrower said:


> I just got a smart TV and soundbar with sub, but my wifi modem is too far away so the audio breaks up.


I had the same problem streaming video and solved it easily with a range extender. The one I got cost $12 and works great. Not available right now but here's a similar one.

https://www.amazon.com/Tenda-Extend...CD/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1546218950&sr=8-16


----------



## starthrower

KenOC said:


> I had the same problem streaming video and solved it easily with a range extender. The one I got cost $12 and works great. Not available right now but here's a similar one.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tenda-Extend...CD/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1546218950&sr=8-16


A friend of mine told me about those last night. None of the tech people at Vizio mentioned this when I called three times about the problem. I'll have to pick up one.


----------



## Merl

The Hagens just edge it for me. I love the sound on those recordings. The Leipzigers set is a tad more reverberant but if you like that then you'll prefer their set. I wouldnt be without the Emerson's recording of the Prussian Quartets though.


----------



## Mandryka

starthrower said:


> There are a number of competitively priced sets available. Which are your favorites?
> 
> Talich
> Italiano
> Leipziger
> Hagen
> 
> Any others that feature the best performances and sound?


The first thing to say is that I've never listened to the quartets earlier than the ones for Haydn, so if your main interest lies there, then I can't help you.

I've heard all the ones on the list, and they all have much to offer. Hagen is for me the most interesting, and has been for a long time. Their approach is very distinctive, so do try to hear them first. If you like them be sure to check their more recent Mozart release on Myrios.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I have the Leipzig Quartet in the Haydn, Hoffmeister and Prussian quartets. Is anyone familiar enough with recordings of the earlier quartets to be able to recommend (or warn against!) one.

On Presto Classical I can see only the Festetics Quartet and the Leipzigers (and a disc of 4 quartets recorded by the New Gabrieli Quartet), but perhaps there are others around?

N.B. I like the Leipzig Quartet's mature Mozart interpretations but the recordings are annoyingly reverberant.


----------



## Bwv 1080

I like the Hagen set well enough, but prefer my Mozart HIP. There is a stellar 90s HIP recording of the Haydn quartets by the Salomon SQ on Hyperion.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bwv 1080 said:


> I like the Hagen set well enough, but prefer my Mozart HIP. There is a stellar 90s HIP recording of the Haydn quartets by the Salomon SQ on Hyperion.


I believe you when I see the name Simon Standage  I might have to order some...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rmathuln said:


> I would put one of the ABQ sets at the top (Warner/EMI probably).


That's good to know. That's the set that I have, along with the Naxos recordings, and I haven't ventured beyond those.


----------



## starthrower

TurnaboutVox said:


> N.B. I like the Leipzig Quartet's mature Mozart interpretations but the recordings are annoyingly reverberant.


I suspected this because I've listened to some other MD&G recordings. Presto has the Hagen and Italiano sets on sale. And the ABQ is super cheap.


----------



## wkasimer

For me, no question. The Hagen set is superb.


----------



## starthrower

wkasimer said:


> For me, no question. The Hagen set is superb.


I'm convinced. The Hagen's it is!


----------



## Ras

I*taliano on Decca/Phillips, Amadeus on DG, Mosaiques on Naive* are my favorite complete sets.

I like *the Hagen Quartet* on DG too, but I find the sound somewhat "sterile" or "cold", I like their playing though - especially in the very early works. (The "very early works" aren't always included in boxes.)

My favorite Mozart string quartet cd though is not from a box it is: *The Emerson Quartet*'s recording of the so-called "Prussian quartets" on sony:


----------



## Mandryka

Ras said:


> Amadeus on DG


I listened to some Amadeus recently, not DG but the ones from RIAS, I thought the the way the voices are separated and so clear was really interesting. It made me wonder about how much how much the music's just about melodies in each voice, how much it's about the chords produced when the melodies coincide.



Ras said:


> I like *the Hagen Quartet* on DG too, but I find the sound somewhat "sterile" or "cold"


There's something not right about the sound, I agree, though I'm not sure how to put it into words. It's an old recording from a period where DG didn't do a good job with sound.



Ras said:


> My favorite Mozart string quartet cd though is not from a box it is: *The Emerson Quartet*'s recording of the so-called "Prussian quartets" on sony:
> 
> View attachment 111200


It's a nice thing to know, I agree. They get the most thrill they can out of the music, it's as if they've said to themselves, let's see how exciting can we make Mozart.


----------



## starthrower

Ras said:


> I*taliano on Decca/Phillips, Amadeus on DG, Mosaiques on Naive* are my favorite complete sets.


I'd go with the Mosaiques if there was a re-issued set. I like them the most out of all the ensembles I've listened to online.


----------



## starthrower

Mandryka said:


> There's something not right about the sound, I agree, though I'm not sure how to put it into words. It's an old recording from a period where DG didn't do a good job with sound.


Is the 1990s considered DG's old period?


----------



## Mandryka

starthrower said:


> Is the 1990s considered DG's old period?


No but my feeling is that DG went through a bad time with sound around then, maybe they just didn't have the best engineers working for them for one reason or another. I think it's better now there.


----------



## starthrower

Has anyone listened to the Franz Schubert Quartet on the Nimbus label?
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7961028--mozart-the-ten-celebrated-string-quartets


----------



## Josquin13

I. In the early Mozart quartets, the Hagens and Quartetto Italiano are very good, but I'm not altogether crazy about the sound quality for either set. (The Hagens now have better sound on their own Myrios label--via hybrid DSD SACDs--though, personally, I can find them idiosyncratic & prone to exaggeration in the 10 "Great" Mozart quartets on DG.) The best sound quality that Philips gave Quartetto Italiano is on the group's later recordings of the final Hoffmeister & Prussian Quartets, which they excel in. Therefore, when I listen to the early quartets, I usually find myself reaching for a digital Harmonia Mundi set by Cuarteto Casals, who play on antique bows, with modern strings. Among today's groups, Cuarteto Casals is one of finest ensembles I've heard in Mozart (& Haydn). I once heard them play the "Dissonance" Quartet in concert, and it was an unforgettable experience. Unfortunately, the early Mozart SQ set is OOP, and may be difficult to find at a reasonable price: https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Early...359316&sr=1-2&keywords=cuarteto+casals+mozart. Several years ago, their violist told me that they planned to record a complete cycle of Mozart SQs for Harmonia Mundi--however to date, they've only released the early quartets and the initial installment of the 6 Haydn Quartets (and are now involved with recording a full Beethoven cycle instead).

The period Festetics Quartet has likewise recorded the early quartets, for Hungaroton (& the rest of the cycle for Arcana), but I've only heard them in the last 4 Quartets (& their complete Haydn set on Arcana): https://www.amazon.com/String-Quart...=1546359529&sr=1-10&keywords=festetics+mozart

II. As for the 6 String Quartets dedicated to Haydn, I've most liked the following modern instrument ensembles:

Smetana Quartet (their Mozart SQ recordings are highly recommendable):

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Quart...359808&sr=1-1&keywords=smetana+quartet+mozart
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Strin...QPRGCVRPPWK&psc=1&refRID=1TFPVB57SQPRGCVRPPWK
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Strin...360157&sr=1-5&keywords=smetana+quartet+mozart

Melos Quartett: https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Haydn...46359847&sr=1-1&keywords=melos+quartet+mozart

Chilingirian Quartet (understated, non-glitzy performances, which I like for their innate musicality. I could listen to 1st violinist Levon Chilingirian play Mozart all day long):

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Ten-G...546359910&sr=1-1&keywords=chilingirian+mozart
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Chamb...46359932&sr=1-19&keywords=chilingirian+mozart

Alban Berg Quartet (Teldec--not the most ideal sound, but remarkable performances): https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Strin...1546360041&sr=1-1&keywords=Alban+Berg+mozart:

Quatour Van Kuijk (one of the better Mozart SQ recordings I've heard by a current, young group): https://www.amazon.com/Quatuor-Van-...8&qid=1546360075&sr=1-6&keywords=alpha+mozart

Ebene Quartet (another fine CD from a current, young group): https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Disso...8&qid=1546368083&sr=1-1&keywords=ebene+mozart

Jerusalem Quartet (yet another fine CD by a current group): https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Strin...0961&sr=1-1&keywords=jerusalem+quartet+mozart

Artis Quartett (again, maybe not a first choice, but another very fine SQ): https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Quarte...46361754&sr=8-1&keywords=ARTIS+QUARTET+mozart

There's also an excellent DVD video release by the Gewandhaus String Quartet that is worthwhile (& can be heard for free on You Tube): https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Famou...646&sr=8-1&keywords=gewandhaus+quartet+mozart






I haven't heard the Emerson's "Prussian" Quartets on Sony, but did find their earlier DG recordings of the 6 "Haydn" Quartets a bit too edgy, dark, & high strung for my tastes--which are not exactly qualities that I normally associate with Mozart; although I didn't regret buying the set, as it makes for some interesting alternative listening, which I always welcome).

Among period performances, I've most liked the single CD from Cuarteto Casals playing on period bows, and a complete recording of the 6 "Haydn" Quartets by Quatour Mosaiques: a set that is likewise OOP, and may be difficult to find at a reasonable price:

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Strin...0739&sr=8-1&keywords=quatuor+mosaiques+mozart
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Beetho...0739&sr=8-2&keywords=quatuor+mosaiques+mozart
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-quatu...0739&sr=8-4&keywords=quatuor+mosaiques+mozart
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-quatu...739&sr=8-11&keywords=quatuor+mosaiques+mozart

ETC.

Cuarteto Casals: https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Strin...359777&sr=1-1&keywords=cuarteto+casals+mozart

Quatour Cambini-Paris has also done a good period recording of the 6 "Haydn" Quartets, but I slightly prefer Quatour Mosaiques myself: https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Strin...1-fkmr0&keywords=Cambini+paris+quatour+mozart

III. In the last 4 String Quartets (which I consider underrated music)--the "Hoffmeister" & three "Prussian" String Quartets, I've most liked the following groups:

On modern instruments:

Quartetto Italiano (as mentioned, the Italians play the last 4 quartets with great depth & beauty--if not in the most ideal recorded sound): https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Strin...221&sr=8-7&keywords=mozart+quartetto+italiano

Melos Quartett: https://www.amazon.com/Prussian-Qua...46362325&sr=8-2&keywords=mozart+melos+quartet

Tokyo Quartet: https://www.amazon.com/String-Quart...95&sr=8-12&keywords=quartetto+italiano+mozart

The Vienna String Quartet (Camerata--excellent sound quality): https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Strin...&sr=8-13&keywords=Hoffmeister+prussian+mozart

Leipzig String Quartet (excellent sound quality--I find the Leipzigers to be more reliable in the late quartets than in the 6 "Haydn" quartets): https://www.amazon.com/String-Quart...s=Hoffmeister+prussian+mozart+Leipzig+quartet

Alban Berg Quartett: https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Strin...895&sr=8-8&keywords=quartetto+italiano+mozart

Chilingirian Quartet:https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Ten-G...546364352&sr=1-1&keywords=chilingirian+mozart

On period instruments:

Quatour Mosaiques

Festetics Quartet: https://www.amazon.com/Last-Quartet...d=1546362464&sr=8-2&keywords=mozart+festetics

Among ensembles to watch out for--I especially hope that violinist Anton Steck & the Schuppanzigh Quartett will record Mozart's String Quartets in the near future, as their Haydn SQ recordings are among the best I've heard to date by any ensemble. Another SQ to watch out for is the Takacs Quartet, whose Haydn is likewise impressive (especially their brilliant Op. 76 set: https://www.amazon.com/String-Quart...546367579&sr=1-1&keywords=takacs+haydn+op.+76), and, as mentioned, I also look forward to Cuarteto Casals completing their Mozart cycle for Harmonia Mundi in the future.

My two cents.


----------



## jegreenwood

Josquin13 said:


> . . .
> 
> Among period performances, I've most liked the single CD from Cuarteto Casals playing on period bows, and a complete recording of the 6 "Haydn" Quartets by Quatour Mosaiques: a set that is likewise OOP, and may be difficult to find at a reasonable price:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Strin...0739&sr=8-1&keywords=quatuor+mosaiques+mozart
> https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Beetho...0739&sr=8-2&keywords=quatuor+mosaiques+mozart
> https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-quatu...0739&sr=8-4&keywords=quatuor+mosaiques+mozart
> https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-quatu...739&sr=8-11&keywords=quatuor+mosaiques+mozart
> 
> . . .


For those who don't recoil on hearing the word "download," Presto has them: 3 FLAC "virtual" discs at $12 each.


----------



## realdealblues

Quartetto Italiano is still my favorite. I find the recordings warm and characterful, full of poise and finesse with great rhythmic playing and ensemble balance. I like others but pressed to choose one to return to frequently, that's my pick.


----------



## Ras

jegreenwood said:


> For those who don't recoil on hearing the word "download," Presto has them: 3 FLAC "virtual" discs at $12 each.


...The Mosaiques Quartet is also on Spotify - for instance here are the quartets dedicated to Haydn:


----------



## starthrower

I'm going to try the Franz Schubert Quartet. It's the later quartets recorded for Nimbus in good sound. I can always pick up a complete set later on.


----------



## Itullian

For the 10 great quartets the Alban Berg on Teldec is great.
For complete, Italiano.

i find the Nimbus set to be a bit hard.


----------



## Guest

My go-to versions are the Alban Berg Quartet on Teldec (now Warner) and the Hagen Quartet on DG. The Italiano are too smooth for me, the Amadeus Quartet makes my skin crawl.


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> For the 10 great quartets the Alban Berg on Teldec is great.
> For complete, Italiano.
> 
> i find the Nimbus set to be a bit hard.


What do you mean by "hard"? Their sound or approach?


----------



## philoctetes

Talich are the most ear-friendly, I believe, they never overstress their Wolfie and they take good care of the early pieces.

For a set of just haydn quartets and the quintets, the Budapest is very nice, mono but also boho.


----------



## starthrower

The sound on those Talich recordings is a little strange. The lead violin sounds good but the others sound a bit muffled and tubby.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> What do you mean by "hard"? Their sound or approach?


The sound. It's hard and strident. Unpleasant to me.
I gave it away.
the Berg Teldec, not Warner is excellent.
I don't care for the Talich.
Not good sound.

If you want digital the Leipzig is very good.
otherwise Italiano and/or Alban Berg Teldec.


----------



## starthrower

I probably ought to just get the ABQ. It's a great deal at about 2 bucks a disc.


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> If you want digital the Leipzig is very good.


Do you have this one? How bad is the reverb? If it's only mild like the Angeles Quartet, I can listen to it.

And what's the difference between the Teldec and Warner ABQ?


----------



## starthrower

To answer my own question about the Leipzig's, I found two volumes at my library and they sound fine to me. In fact it sounds like a great recording and production to my ears.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> To answer my own question about the Leipzig's, I found two volumes at my library and they sound fine to me. In fact it sounds like a great recording and production to my ears.


It is 
Told ya


----------



## starthrower

Others were saying it had too much reverb, but you're right, it's not excessive at all.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> Others were saying it had too much reverb, but you're right, it's not excessive at all.


It has a little, but not excessive.


----------



## Mandryka

starthrower said:


> To answer my own question about the Leipzig's, I found two volumes at my library and they sound fine to me. In fact it sounds like a great recording and production to my ears.


Yes, I agree but I remember even when their Mozart and Beethoven were first released people complained about the sound. If you look at the booklet you'll see that MDG have a special recording policy which they argue produces a more truthful sound. I tend to agree with them, I suspect that the people who complain about the sound aren't looking for a realistic recording at all - they want something closely recorded with no sense of the hall.

A very good example of why their sound policy may disturb people is in Siegbert Rampe's Froberger recordings.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nice! The Leipzigers sound great. Found a little part of an early quartet on youtube.
...In fact these guys are amazing! Trying not to shop like crazy...


----------



## starthrower

Mandryka said:


> If you look at the booklet you'll see that MDG have a special recording policy which they argue produces a more truthful sound. I tend to agree with them, I suspect that the people who complain about the sound aren't looking for a realistic recording at all - they want something closely recorded with no sense of the hall.


Yes, that is their approach to recording. And many listeners are conditioned by close mic techniques. Now the question for me is can I get engaged with this polite music? I'll just keep listening to see if anything clicks.


----------



## Mandryka

starthrower said:


> Yes, that is their approach to recording. And many listeners are conditioned by close mic techniques. Now the question for me is can I get engaged with this polite music? I'll just keep listening to see if anything clicks.


Those recordings by the Leipzig quartet are a bit on the polite side.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I like my Mozart polite  Just downloaded vol. 5 on iTunes.


----------



## starthrower

As I mentioned earlier I like the Mosaiques quartet, but the CDs are out of print and too expensive. I can listen on YouTube.


----------



## jegreenwood

starthrower said:


> As I mentioned earlier I like the Mosaiques quartet, but the CDs are out of print and too expensive. I can listen on YouTube.


Do you purchase downloads? If so, see my post #28 in this thread.


----------



## Thompsonkirk

I’m late to this thread and am looking for a complete set to complement my particular favorites (Mosaiques, especially).

I’ve sampled Hagen and Eder, and thought the sound quality of the Eder richer. I was put off by the thin or dry treble of vln 1 on the Hagen DG recording, and would blame not 5he violinist but 5he r3cording engineer. I consistently prefer Naxos over DG recordings of that vintage.

But my sample was small, and I didn’t see anyone commenting above on the Eders’ overall interpretations or style. If I chose them just for sound quality, would I be making a mistake?


----------



## Merl

Thompsonkirk said:


> I'm late to this thread and am looking for a complete set to complement my particular favorites (Mosaiques, especially).
> 
> I've sampled Hagen and Eder, and thought the sound quality of the Eder richer. I was put off by the thin or dry treble of vln 1 on the Hagen DG recording, and would blame not 5he violinist but 5he r3cording engineer. I consistently prefer Naxos over DG recordings of that vintage.
> 
> But my sample was small, and I didn't see anyone commenting above on the Eders' overall interpretations or style. If I chose them just for sound quality, would I be making a mistake?


I have just got the full Eder set. They are well-recorded and unexaggerated and it's a decent cycle but others do many of them better IMO. As Mandryka pointed out the Leipzigers are quite civil in the quartets (some would say slick) but their playing is superb and I like the recording (I didn't used to like it but I've changed my mind on it) . Personally, I prefer the Talich set from what I have heard (but I've not heard them all yet).


----------

